# 21st Bay Area Anarchist Book Fair



## Slingshot Collective (Feb 6, 2016)

April 23, 2016
Oakland Metro Operahouse
http://bayareaanarchistbookfair.com/


----------



## Slingshot Collective (Feb 17, 2016)




----------



## Deleted member 14481 (Feb 21, 2016)

It looks interesting. I might make an effort to come out for it.


----------



## Slingshot Collective (Feb 21, 2016)

Inuyoujo said:


> It looks interesting. I might make an effort to come out for it.


Right on! Last year was my first. If you've got another reason or two to be on the West Coast this spring, I highly recommend it.


----------



## Deleted member 14481 (Feb 21, 2016)

@Slingshot Collective Right on! Right on!


----------

